# i remember once



## MRSAnary (Aug 22, 2012)

i got real sick once and stayed at that big mission in eugene for four days. i would sit in the day room all day with all my clothes on and still freezing. at nite, we had to go to the chapel to hear a different person or group preach to us. one nite, this old timey pastor guy just put on a movie and we watched the gaither gospel homecoming for an hour. then after chapel, we'd go back out to the day room and line up and get a number and one at a time file into the hall and go upstairs and into the shower room and take off our clothes and put them in a bin. then, nude, we'd carry the bin over and hand it over this counter to this huge man in a white mochila behind the counter and he would stash the bin in among the shelves there. then i'd go in and have a nice warm shower with all the loverly homeless gentlemen there and, on leaving the gang shower, would be handed a towel and if you wanted you could step into this shallow bin on the floor that had an antiseptic solution in it to clean your feet. i always opted out of that. then we'd towel off in the part of the lavatory with the toilets and urinals, and i'd say 'scoosee 'scoosee and avoid the people pissing into the urinals and kwamping into the perpetually running loos and towel off in the cold. then we'd walk over and get a shirt and pants from a huge pile of shirts and a huge pile of pants and pad barefoot into the dorm. i slept above this guy who would grumble to himself everynite before lights out. he seemed to hate everyone and found everyones foibles utterly contemptible. i made sure to roll profusely about the creaky bunk and plastic covered mattress and let myself succumb to big hacking fits. then i'd laugh as i would hear him grumbling hatefully against me. when the lights would at last go out, i would be so relieved and felt so comfortable and very strange. this was a very strange place, and i get a perverse joy and, b/c i'm an idiot, a kind of sublime feeling at such strangeness, and also i felt very very sad for everyone and, myself, felt impossibly lucky to have had such a good mother out there, far away, but still out there who loved me and was probably right then thinking of her son, the handsomest and smartest boy in the world. if you have half decent parents, be thankful and take care of them when they get old and decrepit.


----------



## Earth (Aug 23, 2012)

right on, and thats exactly what im a doing, taking care of me folks....
glad someone else gets it....


----------

